# The Ultimate Question: Can a man kill a dinosaur?



## BeeBrian (Feb 10, 2015)

Thread title was merely an attention grabber. Real question is this...

Can a man kill a top-notch predator? Like a lion? Or a tiger?

Here's his stats... (All powerlifts are raw)

Height = 6 feet

Weight = 250-pounds (-10% bodyfat)

ATG squat = 850 pounds

Bench press = 700 pounds

Deadlift = 1,000 pounds

Power clean = 550 pounds

100-meter dash = Less than 9 seconds

5-mile run = Less than 35 minutes

Punching power (Overhand) = 3,000 PSI

Arm wrestling = Can defeat Denis Cyplenkov. Has a 350-pound curl.

Combat skills = Heavyweight champion in boxing, kickboxing and MMA. Olympic gold medalist in Greco-Roman Wrestling and an 8th degree Judo blackbelt. Can defeat 3 Gracie brothers in a grappling match simultaneously. Served the military and survived an onslaught of a battalion of armed soldiers by killing them with his bare hands through stealth and speed.



That guy, versus...


----------



## BeeBrian (Feb 10, 2015)

Also, no weapons.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 10, 2015)

No.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 10, 2015)

In fact I would pit a feral house cat against most people.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 10, 2015)

No. Because the tiger has kryptonite claws.

I mean, since the guy is pure fantasy, the tiger can have a bit too.


----------



## BeeBrian (Feb 10, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> No. Because the tiger has kryptonite claws.
> 
> I mean, since the guy is pure fantasy, the tiger can have a bit too.



But the dude is no kryptonian. He's a shaved bigfoot. Shaved bigfoots such as Scot Mendelson and Hossein Rezazadeh aren't susceptible to kryptonites.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 10, 2015)

BeeBrian said:


> Combat skills = Heavyweight champion in boxing, kickboxing and MMA. Olympic gold medalist in Greco-Roman Wrestling and an 8th degree Judo blackbelt. Can defeat 3 Gracie brothers in a grappling match simultaneously. Served the military and survived an onslaught of a battalion of armed soldiers by killing them with his bare hands through stealth and speed.




where's Elder's laughing pic when you need it?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 10, 2015)

BeeBrian said:


> But the dude is no kryptonian. He's a shaved bigfoot. Shaved bigfoots such as Scot Mendelson and Hossein Rezazadeh aren't susceptible to kryptonites.


Even for a big foot, a 3 inches blade can make it to bleed. Tiger has much sharper weapon than just a 3 inches blade.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 10, 2015)

BeeBrian said:


> But the dude is no kryptonian. He's a shaved bigfoot. Shaved bigfoots such as Scot Mendelson and Hossein Rezazadeh aren't susceptible to kryptonites.




Does the 'gear' they take make them immune to kryptonite then?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 10, 2015)

Supposedly in ancient Greece there was a Pankration champion that killed a lion with his bare hands, he got it in some kind of headlock and somehow broke its neck.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 10, 2015)

Was that after he used his sai to break the lions claws?


----------



## Blindside (Feb 10, 2015)

I do know a guy who was jumped by a cougar and managed to fight it to a draw (basically took mount and tried to choke it), he has some scars but was essentially unharmed.  But that was a 80 pound or so juvenile male, not exactly a mature tiger or lion.  I'll have to go with the cat on this one.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Feb 10, 2015)

It really all comes down to one important factor........what belt rank is the tiger?


----------



## elder999 (Feb 10, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> It really all comes down to one important factor........what belt rank is the tiger?


Badass of the Week Carl Akeley
BBC NEWS Africa Lion killer is killed by hyenas
Man rips leopard s tongue out
This Woman Killed a Leopard With Her Bare Hands


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 10, 2015)

my money would be on the tiger.  The man might get a draw if he was extremely lucky but i doubt it


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 10, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> my money would be on the tiger.  The man might get a draw if he was extremely lucky but i doubt it


I could kill one of them Tiger cubs with one swift kick.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 10, 2015)

is this a really fair fight even the tiger has claws , very sharp teeth and is swift and powerful.  Our supposed opponent in the OP is but a mere mortal with incredible strength and power with no weapons except his mind which might be a factor in the right environment


----------



## BeeBrian (Feb 10, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> is this a really fair fight even the tiger has claws , very sharp teeth and is swift and powerful.  Our supposed opponent in the OP is but a mere mortal with incredible strength and power with no weapons except his mind which might be a factor in the right environment



His punch would have a 3,000 PSI. So yeah. Battering fist?

And the ability to pulverize a spine with a bear-hug?


----------



## yak sao (Feb 10, 2015)

Even Tarzan had to use a knife


----------



## yak sao (Feb 10, 2015)

But of course there is Samson......








Keep in mind this is a recreation...not actual footage of that event


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 10, 2015)

yak sao said:


> Even Tarzan had to use a knife


Wu Sung didn't need a knife.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 10, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Badass of the Week Carl Akeley
> BBC NEWS Africa Lion killer is killed by hyenas
> Man rips leopard s tongue out
> This Woman Killed a Leopard With Her Bare Hands


 Y'all do realize those are links to real news stories and history, dontcha?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 10, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Badass of the Week Carl Akeley
> BBC NEWS Africa Lion killer is killed by hyenas
> Man rips leopard s tongue out
> This Woman Killed a Leopard With Her Bare Hands


Those folks who killed leopards bare-handed absolutely qualify as major badasses. Even so, a leopard is on average smaller than a human. A tiger is much, much bigger.

(The lion killer was using a spear, so he doesn't belong in the discussion. We already know humans can kill big animals using spears.)


----------



## Buka (Feb 10, 2015)

I'd just karate chop that kitty. Oh, wait....


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 11, 2015)

This is a non-fight, tiger uppercut wins every time.

TIIIIII--GEEERR!!!


----------



## RTKDCMB (Feb 11, 2015)

Only if he's Chuck Norris.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Feb 11, 2015)

Dinosaurs are already dead, so yeah.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 11, 2015)

Think the Romans pretty much worked it out. Don't mess with no Kitty Kat. Unless it is made of chocolate of course.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 11, 2015)

Lady bashed a shark.
Whitsunday attack victim punched shark in nose 

technically they are dinosaurs.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 11, 2015)

yes in fact  3 actually... one fateful night i was walking home from a football game, went down main street and cut through the corner alley when all a sudden i heard a growl, standing there was a tiger on both sides of the alley and one on the rooftops... then i looked the first tiger right in the eyes and it knew it picked a fight with the wrong person. i round house kicked that tiger so hard they all three died

joking aside though... honestly if its a one on one most likely the tiger

EDIT: actualy why would people want to kill them?! then the samurai cavalry would be left without their rides


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 11, 2015)

But what about pointed sticks?


----------



## elder999 (Feb 11, 2015)

There was a story back in 1975 about two aged cane-cutters in Indonesia who were found dead with a dead tiger-they apparently were also Silat masters who fought it out with the tiger-I can't ever find the story online, but there was a comic book and talk of a movie (apparently, they also resisted the Japanese during  WWII). This likely would have been a Sumatran tiger-small as tigers go, but quite prone to man-killing.

People have also fought off or killed crocodiles and alligators bare-handed, and crocodilians ARE our last living dinosaurs.
 8216 Monster alligator 8216 Lumpy 8217 killed with hands in Florida


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 11, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Lady bashed a shark.
> Whitsunday attack victim punched shark in nose
> 
> technically they are dinosaurs.



Yep. Although I think the modern day shark is counted as a sub species. Slight differences I believe. Not so close as a Crocodile would be to its ancestors.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 11, 2015)

elder999 said:


> People have also fought off or killed crocodiles and alligators bare-handed, and crocodilians ARE our last living dinosaurs.
> 8216 Monster alligator 8216 Lumpy 8217 killed with hands in Florida


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 11, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Lady bashed a shark.
> Whitsunday attack victim punched shark in nose
> 
> technically they are dinosaurs.



Nope. Different lineage entirely.



elder999 said:


> People have also fought off or killed crocodiles and alligators bare-handed, and crocodilians ARE our last living dinosaurs.



Nope again, although they are related. The first crocodilians came on the scene around the same time as the first dinosaurs.

_However_ we do still have a large, diverse group of therapod dinosaurs running around the place. You might know them as birds. Any farmers out there who have wrung a chicken's neck? Congratulations! You've slain a dinosaur bare-handedly.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 11, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Nope. Different lineage entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, my cat tries to bring live dinosaurs in the house all the time.


----------



## BeeBrian (Feb 11, 2015)

How durable exactly is a big cat? I'm talking about a man here with a 3,000 PSI punching power and more with a roundhouse. He can bearhug anyone to death too.

Doesn't that count to anything? There's a reason I exaggerated the stats of a man. lol


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 11, 2015)

BeeBrian said:


> How durable exactly is a big cat? I'm talking about a man here with a 3,000 PSI punching power and more with a roundhouse. He can bearhug anyone to death too.
> 
> Doesn't that count to anything? There's a reason I exaggerated the stats of a man. lol


Even if you could punch it, you probably wouldn't see it moving on you before it was too late, and your brain won't let you see what happens next; so, the damn scene would just burst into butter-flies and rainbows.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 11, 2015)

But can  a man kill THIS tiger


----------



## Zero (Feb 12, 2015)

yak sao said:


> But of course there is Samson......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was the lion actually killed in this movie?  It seemed incredibly realistic.


----------



## Zero (Feb 12, 2015)

BeeBrian said:


> His punch would have a 3,000 PSI. So yeah. Battering fist?
> 
> And the ability to pulverize a spine with a bear-hug?



But that really is nothing, crocodiles have been tested at exerting when biting over 6000 PSI, so your champ's "iron" fist is just going to crumble like tinfoil in the beast's maw. 
National Geographic 8217 s Dr. Brady Barr 8217 s Bite Pressure Tests Dog Facts


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 12, 2015)

BeeBrian said:


> How durable exactly is a big cat? I'm talking about a man here with a 3,000 PSI punching power and more with a roundhouse. He can bearhug anyone to death too.
> 
> Doesn't that count to anything? There's a reason I exaggerated the stats of a man. lol



Well, if you want to make the man a fictional superhero, then sure. Spiderman could defeat a tiger easily.

Punching power is not normally measured in PSI (pressure), but rather in force (pounds). If we take your superhero's 3000 psi punch and multiply by the contact area of his punch (maybe 4 square inches - he probably has large hands) - you end up with 12,000 pounds of force, which is about 10 times the force an elite heavy-weight boxer could generate.

Of course, if you allow your "man" to have superhuman characteristics, shouldn't the tiger also have special powers? Like the ability to fly or a frickin laser beam on its head?


----------



## whistlekick (Feb 12, 2015)

This is the funniest thing I've read all day!


----------



## Steve (Feb 12, 2015)

Jack reacher could kill the hell out of a lion.  
 Just sayin'. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2015)

Steve said:


> Jack reacher could kill the hell out of a lion.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As could Chuck Norris

I mean wolves are little problem at all and I'm guessing he could just as easily dispatch a big cat


----------



## BeeBrian (Feb 12, 2015)

Either guys cannot defeat Bruce Lee, who's known to bench press 10,000 pounds.

And he's Asian. Us Asians can turn to super-saiyans if we're angry.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2015)

BeeBrian said:


> Either guys cannot defeat Bruce Lee, wwn to bench press 10,000 pounds.
> 
> And he's Asian. Us Asians can turn to super-saiyans if we're angry.



I'm sure when it comes to fighting benches your chaps will do fine.

Oh and you mean Gurkhas, the answer to everything is Gurkhas


----------



## Blindside (Feb 12, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Oh and you mean Gurkhas, the answer to everything is Gurkhas



Gurkhas are asian.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 13, 2015)

Blindside said:


> Gurkhas are asian.




No, really? Of course they are. Think you missed the joke there.


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 13, 2015)

BeeBrian said:


> Either guys cannot defeat Bruce Lee, who's known to bench press 10,000 pounds.
> 
> And he's Asian. Us Asians can turn to super-saiyans if we're angry.



"Angry", pah! You need to learn proper berzerking from us Vikings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then a tiger is no match anymore when you take on giants and dragons all day long.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 13, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> "Angry", pah! You need to learn proper berzerking from us Vikings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, why would a Bear-Sarker wear some dog skin?


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 13, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> Now, why would a Bear-Sarker wear some dog skin?



We only wear our bear skins to important battles, this was just a minor skirmish (not a single giant even) but the weather made the photo memorable. Look closely and you can see Thor up in the skies riding his chariot and launching that lightning right from mighty Mjølner


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh, of course; sorry.


----------



## Zero (Feb 13, 2015)

Blindside said:


> Gurkhas are asian.


Yeah, but they da bad-*** Asians on da block


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 13, 2015)

Zero said:


> Yeah, but they da bad-*** Asians on da block




This is very true!


----------



## Zero (Feb 13, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> This is very true!


 I never seen those kukri in Hong Kong or Beijing


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 13, 2015)

Zero said:


> I never seen those kukri in Hong Kong or Beijing




You should have seen them in Hong Kong, until 1999 there was always a Gurkha battalion stationed there.


----------



## yak sao (Feb 13, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> ..................... shouldn't the tiger also have special powers? Like the ability to fly or a frickin laser beam on its head?



But then wouldn't the tiger just run after his own laser light? Every other cat I've ever seen does it


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 13, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> We only wear our bear skins to important battles, this was just a minor skirmish (not a single giant even) but the weather made the photo memorable. Look closely and you can see Thor up in the skies riding his chariot and launching that lightning right from mighty Mjølner




Bare skins would be better.............


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 13, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Bare skins would be better.............



For the last time Tez, you can`t have the photos of me and the guys ice bathing nude in the Oslo fjord


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 13, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> For the last time Tez, you can`t have the photos of me and the guys ice bathing nude in the Oslo fjord



"We were _*ice*_ bathing. You have to take into account the shrinkage factor!"


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 13, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> For the last time Tez, you can`t have the photos of me and the guys ice bathing nude in the Oslo fjord




going off in a sulk now.......


----------



## BeeBrian (Feb 13, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> "Angry", pah! You need to learn proper berzerking from us Vikings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The problem with you Vikings is that you have to pray to your holy mighty Odin and Thor. You have to borrow powers from gods.

Us Samurai only have to rely on the might of our Zen Buddhism.


----------



## BeeBrian (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh my God, we should totally make a thread about Samurai vs Vikings.

The Spike TV show Deadliest Warrior didn't do it justice because they did not hire a real Samurai and a real Viking to fight to the death.


----------



## Don Daly (Feb 13, 2015)

Samson had supernatural strength (given by God).  Never heard of anyone killing a lion, tiger, bear or dinosaur (dragon) bare handed.  A well timed, powerful kick on the nose might discourage the animal from attacking, but killing it is another story.  Even Davy Crockett had a knife (forget whether he killed his first bear with a rifle or a knife).


----------



## elder999 (Feb 14, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> Now, why would a Bear-Sarker wear some dog skin?





Don Daly said:


> Samson had supernatural strength (given by God).  Never heard of anyone killing a lion, tiger, bear or dinosaur (dragon) bare handed.  A well timed, powerful kick on the nose might discourage the animal from attacking, but killing it is another story.  Even Davy Crockett had a knife (forget whether he killed his first bear with a rifle or a knife).



For pete's sake. This guy killed a shark with his bare hands:
Erik the Red skipper Iceman kills shark with bare hands - www.smh.com.au

THis guy wrestled a cougar with his bare hands-he was 70:
How to survive a cougar attack - Salon.com

And this guy killed a grizzly bear, with his bare hands:
The American Tale of C. Dale Petersen affotd
Rammed his arm down it's throat, then cutoff the blood flow to its brain by biting it on the jugular, then beat it to death with a stick after it passed out!


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 14, 2015)

BeeBrian said:


> The problem with you Vikings is that you have to pray to your holy mighty Odin and Thor. You have to borrow powers from gods.
> 
> Us Samurai only have to rely on the might of our Zen Buddhism.



Actually we Vikings don`t have to "borrow" any powers from Allfather Odin or Thor the Thunderer, we merely give thanks. Both of them did do much sleeping around with mortal woman all us scandinavians got some Aesir blood flowing in our veins, the power is within us all


----------



## donald1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> But can  a man kill THIS tiger



This man can


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2015)

donald1 said:


> This man can



Well at this point any further discussion on the topic is moot..... Chuck beats all


----------



## Shai Hulud (Feb 16, 2015)

No. I will answer your attention grabber. 

This hyopthetical man would take the big purple dinosaur, power-clean his rump off the ground, squat, then press and toss him into the air, all before delivering a mid-air superman punch then arm-wrestling him until the dinosaur in question taps out with his tiny frail little arms.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Shai Hulud said:


> No. I will answer your attention grabber.
> 
> This hyopthetical man would take the big purple dinosaur, power-clean his rump off the ground, squat, then press and toss him into the air, all before delivering a mid-air superman punch then arm-wrestling him until the dinosaur in question taps out with his tiny frail little arms.


don't forget the ultimate 360 flying tiger-dragon super kick!


----------



## Instructor (Feb 18, 2015)

There are numerous stories of men defeating and killing  African lions and North American mountain lions with a knife.  Also I've read a few stories about men defeating bears with a knife.  Stories of men defeating large predators with bare hands are much harder to come by.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 18, 2015)

Instructor said:


> men defeating bears with a knife.



I believe bears carrying knives should always be avoided.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I believe bears carrying knives should always be avoided.



Be cautious of bears at all times, even when being mauled by a tiger - Craig Benzine


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 19, 2015)

Make no mistake, if a polar bear catches you he _will_ eat you. Starting with your butt because that`s full of yummy fat. Polar bears in Spitzbergen even love to munch on snowmoblie seats because they smell of butts


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> Make no mistake, if a polar bear catches you he _will_ eat you. Starting with your butt because that`s full of yummy fat. Polar bears in Spitzbergen even love to munch on snowmoblie seats because they smell of butts




A couple of years ago a British schoolboy was killed by a polar bear.
Eton schoolboy polar bear death Svalbard expedition leader gouged bear s eyes as it bit his head inquest hears - Home News - UK - The Independent


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 19, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> A couple of years ago a British schoolboy was killed by a polar bear.
> Eton schoolboy polar bear death Svalbard expedition leader gouged bear s eyes as it bit his head inquest hears - Home News - UK - The Independent



Yep that is the reason you are required by law to go armed up there (see my profile pic). Not sure I would dare to sleep in a tent in Svalbard, not without someone sitting guard at least. Even at cabin we stayed at there had been a polar bear ripping the door off it`s hinges and feasting on all the supplies. Happened the year before while the visitors were all out skiing or driving snowmobiles.

What it is like to be eaten by a polar bear:
Starving polar bear attacks BBC cameraman in pod in Arctic Norway Daily Mail Online


----------



## BeeBrian (Feb 20, 2015)

There's an episode of Baki the Grappler (an MMA-related anime) where Baki's villainous and powerful dad killed not a polar bear, but a GIANT polar bear with his bare hands, shirtless in the middle of a winterstorm.

So yeah. It's possible.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 20, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Be cautious of bears at all times, even when being mauled by a tiger - Craig Benzine


 Well, Bears _are _godless killing machines and the #1 threat to America. That's just a well-known scientific fact.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 20, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Well, Bears _are _godless killing machines and the #1 threat to America. That's just a well-known scientific fact.








 \


----------



## MHTKD (Mar 10, 2015)

An adult male tiger would rip a 10' tall male sasquatch a new *******.  Dumbest thread in history


----------



## Instructor (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't like environments where I am not at the top of the food chain.


----------



## MaxRob (Mar 10, 2015)

In today's world these ceatures are treasure, I would never even think of harming a lion tiger or leopard.
Usually they stay away from us and use avoidance and non confrontation
If we push then it is another matter
Let the animal win!


----------



## MaxRob (Mar 10, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> I could kill one of them Tiger cubs with one swift kick.


----------



## MaxRob (Mar 10, 2015)

Very brave...haha ha!


----------



## MaxRob (Mar 10, 2015)

Instructor said:


> I don't like environments where I am not at the top of the food chain.




Yes we are the super predator at top of food chain  causing environmental depletion and eventually our  ruin?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 10, 2015)

Instructor said:


> I don't like environments where I am not at the top of the food chain.




Which is why I don't swim with sharks


----------



## Instructor (Mar 11, 2015)

MaxRob said:


> Yes we are the super predator at top of food chain  causing environmental depletion and eventually our  ruin?



I didn't say the other predators shouldn't exist, only I that when given the option I avoid tangling with them and stay clear of their domain.  I have a very healthy respect for things like alligators, sharks, and bears.

It is my feeling that mankind should strive to find equilibrium with the natural world so that we can coexist.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 11, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Which is why I don't swim with sharks



Humans are apex predators regardless of where we are. Not the only ones, but still apex predators. Sharks and humans do not compete, and sharks do not view humans as food, despite the nonsense that comes out of Hollywood.
Swimming with sharks is an awe inspiring experience, and one I heartily recommend.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 11, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Humans are apex predators regardless of where we are. Not the only ones, but still apex predators. Sharks and humans do not compete, and sharks do not view humans as food, despite the nonsense that comes out of Hollywood.
> Swimming with sharks is an awe inspiring experience, and one I heartily recommend.



Yeah, like I'm gonna believe a guy who can't take a little below zero temperatures....


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 11, 2015)

We daren't go out at night where I live, the apex predators here are vampire sheep and there's thousands of them lying in wait for the unwary. If we go out we have to carry jars of mint sauce to ward them off. We don't' have dinosaurs here anymore, the sheep killed them off.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 11, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> We daren't go out at night where I live, the apex predators here are vampire sheep and there's thousands of them lying in wait for the unwary. If we go out we have to carry jars of mint sauce to ward them off. We don't' have dinosaurs here anymore, the sheep killed them off.
> 
> View attachment 19215


Sheep? I never knew you relocated to Wales, Tez.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 11, 2015)

You know, going out in the wood where these lived












Did not bother me, its the whole, I can't breathe water thing that is the problem with sharks

Ok, sorry for the derailment, back to your regularly scheduled thread


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 11, 2015)

Shai Hulud said:


> Sheep? I never knew you relocated to Wales, Tez.




Ah Wales, where men are men and sheep are scared! Or Scotland? where the men wear kilts because the sheep run at the sound of zips.......


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 12, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> We daren't go out at night where I live, the apex predators here are vampire sheep and there's thousands of them lying in wait for the unwary. If we go out we have to carry jars of mint sauce to ward them off. We don't' have dinosaurs here anymore, the sheep killed them off.
> 
> View attachment 19215



Yeah those persky vampire sheep, not to mention vampire goats. Thankfully the dragons here in Norway keep their numbers low


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 12, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> Yeah those persky vampire sheep, not to mention vampire goats. Thankfully the dragons here in Norway keep their numbers low


Thankfully, Bjork is just across the sea. Because we all know Scandinavia is the magical realm where Bjork and dragons and moose live in harmony!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah but nothing...I mean NOTHING!!!! is more dangerous and more feared in ALL the world than....... Caerbannog


----------



## MaxRob (Mar 12, 2015)

Instructor said:


> I didn't say the other predators shouldn't exist, only I that when given the option I avoid tangling with them and stay clear of their domain.  I have a very healthy respect for things like alligators, sharks, and bears.
> 
> It is my feeling that mankind should strive to find equilibrium with the natural world so that we can coexist.




Well said!


----------



## MaxRob (Mar 12, 2015)

well said!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2015)

Instructor said:


> It is my feeling that mankind should strive to find equilibrium with the natural world so that we can coexist.



For the record, that right there...is very Taoist.....


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 12, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> For the record, that right there...is very Taoist.....


Cue The League of Shadows and Liam Neeson!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2015)

no... they're not very Taoist


----------



## Instructor (Mar 13, 2015)

Kind of consider myself a Christian with Zen...


----------

